# Walnut Special



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Spent a little time in the shop this afternoon with some Walnut that RobertA passed by me a while back. He met me in Port Arthur while he was in this direction go bring it to me. This peice got a little expensive for me. It was to long for a piece, so I went to cut it in two last week, but my MaCulloch piece of trash chain saw woudn't run long enough to cut it and it didn't have enough power to slice through the Walnut. It was like concrete. I chunked it and went and bought me a Stihl 260 Pro chainsaw that easily finished the job. Nice to work with good stuff. Anway, I got the shape on this piece and is quite large. It is about 12" diameter and about 16" long. Just guessing right now, but the biggest piece for me yet. I believe I will have to order me a larger boring bar because my last piece to a little too chattery for a 3/4" boring bar, so I believe I may need to get a 1" bar for these pieces. Anyway, the grain is sweet on this piece and has some nice spalting going on in the outer light colored area and the heartwood is a nice dark walnut color. I believe it is going to look good with a nice finish on it. Comming soon. I quit for the day and will resume later this week or weekend, expecially if I have to order a new boring bar.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I like it! That is a nice looking piece. The shape is nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looking forward to the finish, I can picture the grain and gloss in my mind


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

did you CLEAN your lathe before taking those pics? LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, yea. Actually, I had finished for the day, so I cleaned off the lathe and vacuumed up all the shavings off the floor until I can finish it. I had quite a mess just a little while before taking the pics. I guess I have a little OCD in me also because I tend to stop and clean several times in a project. I can't stand standing in a pile of shavings.

By the way, I ordered a 1-1/8" boring bar from Kyle Jamieson. Hope it comes in quick so I can use it on this piece.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

bill said:


> did you CLEAN your lathe before taking those pics? LOL


Haha, I was thinking to myself... I hope these guys never see my shop if all of there's are this clean during a project.

Looks awesome Slip, will be a beautiful piece.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

If you look close on the left side of the lathe you can see the black motor and it has dust on it still....lol.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I finished turning it today. Wow, this one was difficult. It is like turning a rock. I drilled the hole down the center, but it apparently go off center and was only a 1/2" hole, so that made things difficult too as it was hard cutting in the center with a hole off center. After cutting it off, I set it on my mantel and it looks like it should be longer and smaller at the base on the real thing. Looked good on the lathe, but on mantel, I am not as happy with the shape as I thought I would, but it is ok. Now to let dry a little more and then put on a finish next.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That's what I said. It looked great on the lathe, but looking at it on the mantle, it just looks like it should have been 4" taller to keep in proportion.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a good looking chunk of wood Slip!! Cant wiat to see it finished.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

well shoot, post up some pics LOL

If you think it needs some fine tuning, why not glue on a scrap board, and turn off what you don't like?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It was still a little damp in the heartwood, so it need to dry out a little more before starting to put on a finish. Can't do any fine tuing Bill, it is 3/16 inch thich throughout except for the bottom which a little thicker. It should dry pretty quick this thing. It is what it is. My wife loves it as it is, however, it just isn't what I imagined it should look like. It is much bigger than my other projects (diameter). I knew it was large, but just saying it should have been a bit longer. That new 1-1/8" boring bar was sure the trick to keep from chattering on the deeper part of the vase. It did great. Anyway, I don't hate it, but just don't feel like I did that piece of walnut justice as the grain pops and with the sparting on the outer portion of the wood, really sets it off. I like it, just not exactly what I wanted after cutting off the lathe. Again, it looked great on the lathe, but off, it just looks to short for the diameter. Guess I better go stock up on a case of laquer for this large sized project. The size on this one was a little intimidating and was the most challenging project yet for me as it was some hard wood. Photos coming soon of finished product. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> * My wife loves it as it is*
> *I like it*


The only things that count. I can't wait to see it finished


----------

